# My Next Frontier



## bloomerboomer (Apr 12, 2015)

I am doing an informal survey and I would love to get you input.  Please complete the sentence below.

*Hi. My name is _(first name)__ and I am  ___(old years old)   .  For My Next Frontier I ___(Briefly describe what you want to do, your aspiration, goals, dreams, etc.  If someone could help or coach me to achieve My Next Frontier, I would like to get help _____(Explain the type of help or coaching that could make this possible) .
*
*Example:* *Hi. My name is _(Andy)__ and I am  ___(60 years old)   .  For My Next Frontier I ___want to live full-time in Costa Rica.  If someone could help or coach me to achieve My Next Frontier, I would like to get help _____how to plan that transition, tell me the questions I don't know to ask and how to prepare .*


 I hope you get the idea.  Hopefully this is a fun little exercise.  Thanks, Andy:sentimental:


----------



## djgarvin (Apr 29, 2015)

(Dan) (65) (want to pursue an activity that continues after I am gone) (who to connect with, ways to get involved in something)


----------

